

The Startup of Your Career - Grad School as Entrepreneurship - klassm
http://www.theunstudent.com/2013/07/the-startup-of-your-career-grad-school-as-entrepreneurship/

======
MushCraze
Invest in Yourself. You are an enterprise. The future is uncertain. - True,
your success depend on your passion and perseverance to succeed.

